# Ebbetts Pass Century - Aug. 16, 2008



## Airdo (Aug 18, 2007)

With the Death Ride happening today it seems like a good time to make mention of the upcoming 
*2nd Annual Ebbetts Pass Century* on August 16th, 2008. With 12,800 feet of High Sierra climbing over 101 miles of scenic roads is a great ride and well supported. We still have space and the first 100 registrations gain automatic entry into the 2009 Death Ride.

This ride is part of a larger weekend event called the 
*Bear Valley Adventure Sports Festival*. Basically it's a cool little gathering with mountain biking, road cycling, rock climbing, bouldering, and kayaking. Plus an evening bash with good food, excellent people and tons of prizes.

Other Festival Highlights:
 Mt. Bike Race - Grizzly Challenge: 3 Divisions; 1-3 laps; cash prizes
 Outdoor Bouldering Competition: 100+ problems; V0-V6+, cash prizes, & beautiful setting.


----------

